# Can't get evolution to connect to exchange server

## woody2shoes

I can't get evolution to connect to the exchange server at work. I have emerged the evolution-exchange. What else do I need to do? When I bring up evolution and try to create the account, I switch the server type to exchange and all it asks for is my username and won't allow me to go to "Next" even after I've put that information in.

----------

## snis

Hi,

You should have to give your username AND the address to the Outlook Web Access (OWA) server (https://webmail.company.com/exchange/)

After that you must click the button "Authenticate" before you can go to the next step.

If that doesn't work, then I'm lost.

BTW, you must have emerged:

evolution

evolution-data-server

evolution-exchange

But if you emerged evolution-exchange, then you should have gotten the rest, by dependencies.

----------

## woody2shoes

Yes, I did get evolution and evolution data server as dependencies.

----------

## rdmenotte

I am getting the same problem...

If you type in your username under the exchange tab, then select a different server type, then select the exchange type again, your username will be there and allow you to go forward, but this is moot because nothing works past this point.

Anyone have this working?

----------

## rdmenotte

I just got it working... here is how:

1. make sure you have use flags ldab and kerberos

2. emerge evolution-data-server

3. emerge evolution-exchange

4. emerge evolution

It worked as stated above by snis

----------

## woody2shoes

So, it's an order of emerge issue? I'll try it out. . .

----------

## rdmenotte

Pretty much... the other packages have to be emerged with the required use flags before.

----------

## tjbrosnan

I also had the same problem as above so after updating my use flags and re-emerging I found that i had to go into edit->plugins and enable Exchange Operations.

----------

## woody2shoes

Cool, I re-emerged everything and now it seems to work, except that I can't send mail, I can only recieve it.

Any ideas?

----------

## isaachenry

rdmenotte actually meant ldap instead of ldab, in case anyone didn't catch that.

----------

## andrewwalker27

I'm having a similar problem with the global address book. I get 'error loading address book' when I try to use it. 

If I set up an account from scratch, nothing works. I had a working backup from Ubuntu which I restored under Gentoo and everything worked correctly except the global address book which was ok previously. I've got exchange in my make.conf and I've installed in the order suggested, the strange thing is that even if I delete the .evolution directory it still seems to retain info about my account! 

Where is evolution storing this info?

----------

## das bletch

I dont think its a gentoo-specific issue, but rather what I encountered. When configuring your email accout in evolution, instaed ot the domain, try putting in the ip address and play around with it. I found some Red hat docs back when I was setting this up and i managed to get it to work after a bit of fiddling. the key was the ip address though, plus "/<some directory".

wish i could be more specific, but it worked for me.

----------

## Massimo B.

Sry for pumping this old thread. Today, evolution-exchange does not exist anymore. What is the way today to make Evolution connect to Exchange? My Evolution does not provide Exchange, only Pop3, Imap+, etc.

----------

## fedeliallalinea

I use davmail (ebuilds) with kmail for connection to sexchange and contacts/calendar/mail working.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

+1 for DavMail. I use it with Thunderbird to enable me to access various OWA (Outlook Web Access) WebMail accounts. Multiple instances can be configured to run simultaneously if one has to access more than one WebMail account.

I don't use Evolution, but apparently DavMail can be used with Evolution too:

http://askubuntu.com/questions/30914/how-to-configure-evolution-to-use-davmails-ldap-contacts#46483

<offtopic>

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> I use davmail with kmail for connection to sexchange and contacts/calendar/mail working.

 

That is one of the more amusing typographical errors I have seen.

</offtopic>

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Fitzcarraldo wrote:*   

> <offtopic>
> 
>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   I use davmail with kmail for connection to sexchange and contacts/calendar/mail working. 
> 
> That is one of the more amusing typographical errors I have seen.
> ...

 

Error????   :Laughing: 

----------

## gerdesj

 *Massimo B. wrote:*   

> Sry for pumping this old thread. Today, evolution-exchange does not exist anymore. What is the way today to make Evolution connect to Exchange? My Evolution does not provide Exchange, only Pop3, Imap+, etc.

 

gnome-extra/evolution-ews is the best way to connect to Exchange via Evo.  It supports Autodiscover to find your mailbox the MS way and will authenticate via basic, NTLM and Kerberos.

I am currently connected to a Exch 2016 backed using Kerberos right now but used to use NTLM.  Note that EWS (Exchange Web Services) is the actual Exchange webby thing that this uses and not Active Sync nor MAPI.

If your Exchange system's Autodiscover is set up correctly then it should be a breeze to set up an account via NTLM - you simply enter your username and password.  Seahorse may be handy to manage passwords.  Try running the MS provided: https://testconnectivity.microsoft.com/ ideally you use a test account for this ...

If you use something like Samba's winbindd (see say https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Kerberos_Windows_Interoperability - I wrote it) or investigate  app-crypt/kstart to do Kerberos then you simply set Evo to use Kerberos and off you go.

----------

